# Was sollte man über Flachbandkabel (für Laptops) wissen?



## david_253 (5. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich wollte meinen Laptop-Lüfter heute (zum ersten Mal seit ca. sieben/acht Jahren - ja, ich weiß...) vom Staub befreien.
Habe mir einige Videos angeschaut, wie man das entsprechende Model (Packard Bell EasyNote TS) öffnen sollte, etwas geflucht und konnte schließlich insofern Erfolg vermelden, dass ich das Gehäuse öffnen konnte. An dieser Stelle musste ich laut Video nur noch einige Klebestreifen lösen, die darunter liegenden Flachbandkabel trennen, das Mainboard ausbauen und schon wäre ich beim Lüfter angekommen.

Na ja, was soll ich sagen: Dass etwas schief gehen würde, hatte ich befürchtet, dafür war der ganze Prozess zu kompliziert.
Dass ich aber beim Versuch, einen trivialen Klebestreifen zu entfernen, den halben Stecker eines Flachbandkabels (war wohl fürs Touchpad zuständig) rausreißen würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich über die Jahre und bei der Hitze der Weichmacher verabschiedet hat, aber wer denkt denn auch an sowas, wenn er zum ersten Mal einen Laptop auseinanderbaut?
Na ja, was soll's. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer und beim nächsten Mal denke ich hoffentlich dran.

Um jedoch zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zu kommen: Wie kann ich das Kabel jetzt - möglichst preiswert - austauschen? Ist es in irgendeiner Hinsicht wichtig, dass das Kabel für das entsprechende Laptop-Modell ausgelegt ist? Oder reicht es, wenn ich auf die Anzahl der Pins und ggf. andere Faktoren achte? Ich habe von solchen Sachen ja wirklich gar keine Ahnung...
Und in beiden Fällen: Wo bekomme ich so etwas her? Bei solchen Basteleien fällt mir ja immer Conrad ein, aber abweichende Vorschläge nehme ich dankend entgegen.

MfG
david_253


----------



## PHENOMII (5. Mai 2020)

Hi,

kannst du ein Foto machen? Ist der kleine Klappverschluss abgebrochen? Meistens musst man ja erst eine kleinen Verschluss aufschieben oder hochklappen, damit sich so das Kabel vernünftig lösen lässt.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (6. Mai 2020)

Konnte man nicht einfach von unten an den Lüfter drankommen im Normalfall?
Plastikboden unten entfernen und sogleich an die Kühleinheit gelangen?
Welches Video kann so ein Vorgehen der Demontage zeigen?
Auch kann man für später Vorbeugen und eine Damennylonsocke unten über die gelöste Plastikblende ziehen und wieder dranmontieren.
Diese dient als sehr guter Staubschutz und keine Staubmäuse mehr in Lüfter und Kühlrippen, nur ab und an mit einem Pinsel von außen entstauben.


----------



## pedi (6. Mai 2020)

von diesem gedanken konntest du dich schon lange verabschieden.
es wird heute so kompliziert wie möglich gemacht, lüfter/kühler zu reinigen.
ich hatte schon einige der so arg gescholtenen medionnotebooks hier-7 schrauben ausdrehen, du kamst überall hin, heute undenkbar.
bei einem HP musste sogar das display entfernt werden, um an den lüfter zu kommen.
aktuell hab ich hier mein alienware 17R2, mit defektem akku, den zu tauschen ist ein akt von 2-3 stunden, siehe YT.
ich finde so ein verhalten der industrie nicht frech, sondern unverschämt.
wo ich das einigermaßen nachvollziehen kann, sind neuen immerdünner, immerleicher, immerstärker notebooks, da muss mit platz geknausert werden.
wenn aber z.b. mein alienware anschaue, ist ein ziemlicher brummer, hätte man sicher anderst lösen können, beim vorgänger gings auch- 2 schrauben, man konnte den akku auswechseln.


----------



## david_253 (8. Mai 2020)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du ein Foto machen? Ist der kleine Klappverschluss abgebrochen? Meistens musst man ja erst eine kleinen Verschluss aufschieben oder hochklappen, damit sich so das Kabel vernünftig lösen lässt.


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das Ding mittlerweile wieder zugeschraubt.
Das Touchpad funktioniert sogar, wenn man die Kabelenden sehr kräftig mit dem Klebestreifen aneinander drückt - mal sehen, wie lange das gutgeht. 



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht einfach von unten an den Lüfter drankommen im Normalfall?
> Plastikboden unten entfernen und sogleich an die Kühleinheit gelangen?
> Welches Video kann so ein Vorgehen der Demontage zeigen?
> Auch kann man für später Vorbeugen und eine Damennylonsocke unten über die gelöste Plastikblende ziehen und wieder dranmontieren.
> Diese dient als sehr guter Staubschutz und keine Staubmäuse mehr in Lüfter und Kühlrippen, nur ab und an mit einem Pinsel von außen entstauben.


Im Normalfall vermutlich schon, im konkreten Fall jedoch nicht. Mainboard, Lüfter etc. sind an der Unterseite des Geräts verschraubt und es gibt auch keine Wartungsklappe o.ä., sodass ich gezwungen bin, mich von oben vorzuarbeiten.
Gut gelöst finde ich das nicht, aber was soll ich sagen, ändert ja eh nichts mehr,


----------



## marcelboomlp (7. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> von diesem gedanken konntest du dich schon lange verabschieden.
> es wird heute so kompliziert wie möglich gemacht, lüfter/kühler zu reinigen.
> ich hatte schon einige der so arg gescholtenen medionnotebooks hier-7 schrauben ausdrehen, du kamst überall hin, heute undenkbar.
> bei einem HP musste sogar das display entfernt werden, um an den lüfter zu kommen.
> ...



Hm bei dem meisten muss man wirklich die Tastatur abnehmen leider  hatte letztens ein Lenovo (Ideapad oder so n Teil) bei mir und da musste man zum Glück nur die Bodenplatte abnehmen. Habe noch 3 Laptops aus den Jahren 2009 - 2014 und bei allen 3 muss man die Tastatur abnehmen. Naja schade, sie wollen das du halt zu deren Support rennst und dann sie dir den Spruch bringen können "Nöö machen wir nicht, Garantie ausgelaufen" oder dir 300€ für die Reparatur Extra berechnen..


----------



## pedi (7. Juli 2020)

so sehr ich meinen ausserirdischen mag, aber sowas geht garnicht:
YouTube


----------

